
Slack Finally Adds Time Tracking Integration - stulogy
https://slack.com/apps/A0KL9NYFJ-hourstack
======
slater
Ever-so-slightly misleading title?

~~~
stulogy
I guess it should read "adds time tracking integration".

~~~
slater
And also not imply that it's Slack the company adding something to their
product, but actually you who wrote an add-on for it.

~~~
stulogy
That might be how you read it. It wasn't my intention to mislead, but to make
people aware of the fact that there's a new time tracking integration (the
first actually) which I know lots of people would value.

------
stulogy
It's useful to be able to just track time directly from Slack, e.g "/start
development", and I'm glad to finally have an app that does it.

~~~
slater
You're glad you finally made the app that does what you want it to do...?

~~~
stulogy
Yep!

